

Which color best represents an entrepreneur? - waqasaday

A friend of mine, who is a designer asked me this question.<p>Actually we are trying to make a universal icon/logo to represent entrepreneurship or e.g a CEO's blog.<p>So this question just came out.
======
po82
Good entrepreneurs need to stand out and attract attention, but they need to
do it in a way that holds attention and interest. Maybe sky blue, but I think
you need to look beyond a single color

------
mchannon
This may be unhelpful, but I think the color that best fits the question is
plaid.

Just as you may say plaid is not a color, you may tell an entrepreneur he
can't do "that", but he will.

